
Shiller’s List: How to Diagnose the Next Bubble - DealBook Blog - tocomment
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/schillers-list-how-to-diagnose-the-next-bubble/
======
byrneseyeview
These are symptoms, not a diagnosis. This would be a good reason to short
Silicon Valley in the 60's. Or the entire industrial revolution.

The confusion between _higher_ prices and _higher prices reflecting higher
value_ is at the heart of bubbles. But Shiller is repeating the same basic
error.

